# AMD Ryzen 5 5600



## W1zzard (Jun 17, 2022)

AMD's Ryzen 5 5600 is a great choice for the value-oriented buyer. It actually offers the best price/performance ratio of all Ryzen 5000 processors on the market. Thanks to recent BIOS updates, you can easily install this processor in first-generation Ryzen systems, making it a super affordable upgrade option.

*Show full review*


----------



## Anymal (Jun 17, 2022)

Great choice for ryzen 1x00 series owners on same am4 mb.


----------



## mechtech (Jun 17, 2022)

Anymal said:


> Great choice for ryzen 1x00 series owners on same am4 mb.


@W1zzard   Need a 1700 in that review to compare to.   With the 1207 bios should be able to drop it right into your test platform

Edit - waiting for that 5500 review as its $170 CAD. It’ll probably be the budget perf/$ goto chip.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 17, 2022)

Scrolling down on the benchmark section, and seeing how much the 5800X3D gets at 1080p gaming... its so damn good...  5800X3D is a slam dunk... shame the next 3D chip won't be a launch chip this winter...  a big market of us only cares about gaming, would love to see AMD slam a home run in the next gen wars this winter.


----------



## RedBear (Jun 17, 2022)

If you look at MSRP it's an excellent choice for AM4 owners, but nowadays the street price of the 5600X is very, _very_, close, much more than the $180 vs $200 mentioned in the review; indeed yesterday I've finally ordered my 5600X (it will replace my current 2600X) and it was 2€ _cheaper_ than the 5600 (187€ vs 189€) on bpm-power.com, so it's kind of pointless at this point imo, it would have been a much more interesting part if released together with, or slightly later than, the 5600X, not now.


----------



## Cheeseball (Jun 18, 2022)

This 5600 is really good for the price, but if you can spare an extra $18.89 (Amazon USA), you can get the 5600X which has +200 MHz to base and boost clocks at the same 65W TDP. It also comes with the same Wraith Stealth cooler.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jun 18, 2022)

mechtech said:


> @W1zzard   Need a 1700 in that review to compare to.  With the 1207 bios should be able to drop it right into your test platform
> 
> Edit - waiting for that 5500 review as its $170 CAD. It’ll probably be the budget perf/$ goto chip.


Agreed.  It's hard to say it's a great upgrade for first gen Ryzen owners when no first gen Ryzen chips were tested in the review for comparison.


----------



## damric (Jun 18, 2022)

Yeah the 5500 is only $130 in USA for the past month or so. The one I tested was easy to tweak for PBO +200 +104 base clock PBO, and also all-core OC. Even without tweaks it was much faster than my 3600 despite less cache.


----------



## thewan (Jun 18, 2022)

your conclusion on the 5xxx series being a great upgrade is moot if there is zero comparison with anything older than the 3xxx series. Also you mention older motherboards, but did not test it out in older motherboards. I suggest you make a separate review/article, comparing multiple generations of ryzen am4 cpus using x3/b3 and x4/b4.
In many developing countries, the performance difference between the 3xxx and the 5xxxx may not justify an upgrade considering we don't get random sales with steep discounts like developed countries. Prices here tend to stay the same til they stop existing on shelves. 2xxx and 1xxx users however should get more value, but with no meaningful charts besides your word, you won't sway anyone to upgrade.


----------



## Garrus (Jun 18, 2022)

I've bought two Ryzen 5600 so far. It is the best CPU, period, imo. In Canada it is even cheaper than the i5-12400. The value is crazy good but the performance per dollar is top notch, and yet still super fast, not last gen like an i3 or Ryzen 5500 (which is Ryzen 4000 in disguise). I paired them with a bog standard Asus Tuf B450 and B550. Same results with both.

I achieved 4.7Ghz all core at 1.275V with both CPUs using a Noctua U12S. Both my 5600 scored with a higher OC than my 5600X I bought on launch day. I could reach 4.8Ghz at 1.4V but that isn't worth it.

It is the cheapest overclockable current gen CPU, so not surprisingly it is the best value of every CPU you can buy. A+. Beats the 11900K it replaced with 1/3 the power consumption. Beats the 12400 by several percent in almost every game, and in all productivity tasks.


----------



## trparky (Jun 18, 2022)

As someone who upgraded his father's system that had a 2600X in it to a 5600X for a mere $200 which resulted in a nearly 40% improvement in performance, yes... I'd agree with the statement in this article. The 5600X is a great upgrade.


----------



## R0H1T (Jun 18, 2022)

Thanks AMD, even if it's a year late


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 18, 2022)

With a bit over 35Mb of cache, no wonder it performs well in games. Nothing new here...


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 18, 2022)

RedBear said:


> f you look at MSRP it's an excellent choice for AM4 owners, but nowadays the street price of the 5600X is very, _very_, close, much more than the $180 vs $200 mentioned in the review


I literally looked up street prices on newegg for this review yesterday. That’s where 180 and 200 comes from. But of course prices vary regionally

The ryzen 5500 is not vermeer but cezanne, so based on the apus: smaller l3 cache, no pcie 4.0.. i thought i made this clear enough in the review


----------



## Lesha (Jun 18, 2022)

@W1zzard It would be great to have 5700X reviewed, do you have plans on doing that?


----------



## olymind1 (Jun 18, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> With a bit over 35Mb of cache, no wonder it performs well in games. Nothing new here...


When i think back my first PC didn't have half as much system and video memory together 

BTW i ordered a 5600 yesterday afternoon, i agree with Garrus here, it will be a nice and easy upgrade relatively cheaply. No need to buy new expensive motherboard, or replace the already working silent cooler.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2022)

What i find interesting is that the 5500 is an APU without the IGP, while the 5600 is a dirt cheap 5600x with lower clocks


Considering you can make this run on x370, it's stupidly cost effective


----------



## damric (Jun 18, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> I literally looked up street prices on newegg for this review yesterday. That’s where 180 and 200 comes from. But of course prices vary regionally
> 
> The ryzen 5500 is not vermeer but cezanne, so based on the apus: smaller l3 cache, no pcie 4.0.. i thought i made this clear enough in the review


The cheap price is why people are likely upgrade the older 300 and 400 series chipsets to the 5500and not the 5600. And obviously they don't need PCIE 4.0 with those older chipsets. Include your Cenzanne CPUs in your results graphs and you'll see that they are still faster than last gen despite less L3. $130 is a no-brainer for someone upgrading from an $85 Ryzen 1600AF to get a couple more years out of the same motherboard. This is low-end, where we low country people are pinching every penny.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2022)

Also, goddamn. We're in a good era for cheap CPU's for gaming.

If you look at the actual FPS values, if you arent GPU limited you can still achieve 120FPS-200FPS in just about anything (other than certain titles where *nothing* breaks that, like borderlands 3 and it's 10FPS difference from best to worst)

If you know you can get 144FPS from the CPU, and you DONT have a 165Hz screen, why pay more?






Edit: oh and it'd totally be too complicated for reviews, but the APU variant models like the 5500 (cezanne) can clock the memory way higher than the full cache vermeer options. Some OC'ers actually prefer them for that, here on TPU.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jun 18, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Also, goddamn. We're in a good era for cheap CPU's for gaming.



Truth.



Mussels said:


> Edit: oh and it'd totally be too complicated for reviews, but the APU variant models like the 5500 (cezanne) can clock the memory way higher than the full cache vermeer options. Some OC'ers actually prefer them for that, here on TPU.


I _knew_ there was some semi-obscure advantage Cezanne had over Vermeer, but could not remember/find it for the life of me.


----------



## jormungand (Jun 18, 2022)

The Von Matrices said:


> Agreed.  It's hard to say it's a great upgrade for first gen Ryzen owners when no first gen Ryzen chips were tested in the review for comparison.


----------



## Gica (Jun 18, 2022)

The 5600X has suffered a significant drop in price in our country. It sells for $ 15-20 more than the 5600. This processor was really cheap (and good) when the 5600X cost at least $ 80 more, not now.


----------



## mechtech (Jun 18, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Also, goddamn. We're in a good era for cheap CPU's for gaming.
> 
> If you look at the actual FPS values, if you arent GPU limited you can still achieve 120FPS-200FPS in just about anything (other than certain titles where *nothing* breaks that, like borderlands 3 and it's 10FPS difference from best to worst)
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that, it reminded me of the 3300x review, the 1700 cpu was on that, not the same test beds, but kind of gives a comparison to the 1700.  However I game at 1440p and 2160p so actual differences at that resolution are negligible.  https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-3-3300x/17.html


----------



## Testsubject01 (Jun 18, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Scrolling down on the benchmark section, and seeing how much the 5800X3D gets at 1080p gaming... its so damn good... 5800X3D is a slam dunk... shame the next 3D chip won't be a launch chip this winter... a big market of us only cares about gaming, would love to see AMD slam a home run in the next gen wars this winter.


Oh, AMD is keenly aware of this. Seeing the roadmap, they wait for the node to further mature and release X3D cache SKUs as a refresh.

@Topic: A bit late to the party, but still a good send off option for AM4. My brother went with an MSI B350 Tomahawk with R5 1600 (2017) to R5 3600 and finally to an R7 5800X3D (2022+).
Really hope AMD will dedicate to AM5 just as much.


----------



## Sithaer (Jun 18, 2022)

Pretty good chip for the price, if I still had my AM 4/B350 system then this would be my choice of upgrade.

At the time of my switch to Alder lake the non X 5600 wasn't official so I did not wait and the 5600X was too expensive for my taste + BIOS support also wasn't a thing with B350 so I ended up selling that platform.
In overall I did not spend more than what this CPU would cost me now so I don't mind it much, if I ever need an ugprade I can just drop in a 12400/13400 in the future and call it a day.
For now I have no use for extra CPU power anyway. _'I will need a new GPU first at some point..'_

Tho I kinda like having a more modern platform with some more up to date feature set vs the old B350 but in overall my first gen Zen experience wasn't bad.
At most I had a bit of memory stability issues on my end but that was an easy fix running my sticks at 3000 instead of 3200 XMP.

Out of curiosity I checked the prices in my go to etailer to compare the current prices. _'well at least where I live'_
Same type/brand B550/B660 mobo with a 5600 and a 12400F, the AMD system ends up being ~30$ cheaper so its not too bad I guess.
At that point I would call it personal preference, kinda reminds me when I built my AM 4 rig back in 2018 may and the price difference was even less between a 1600x or i5 8400 based system and I ended up picking the Zen system. _'only to go back to Intel now ' _



Mussels said:


> Also, goddamn. We're in a good era for cheap CPU's for gaming.



Yup its good that we have such competition on the CPU market.
If only the  same could be said about mid range-ish GPUs and their prices._ 'its getting better but they are still way too expensive for my taste and budget range + in my country they were always expensive to begin with..'_


----------



## RedBear (Jun 18, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> I literally looked up street prices on newegg for this review yesterday. That’s where 180 and 200 comes from. But of course prices vary regionally


Today, and I _think_ it was the same yesterday (I did check the price there, as it's a good reference for the US market afaik), the difference on newegg was $12 ($198 vs $186), but in general I think that one can see a trend where the 5600X gets discounted from time to time, while the 5600, probably because it's a new part, sells pretty much at the same price all the time. So I guess it's worth checking the marketplaces right now, if one is in no particular hurry.


----------



## LabRat 891 (Jun 19, 2022)

I upgraded from a 3600 and RX580 to the 5600 and 6500XT.
 It was a highly satisfactory and extremely smooth upgrade. 

Minimums on all games increased considerably. Nothing imperical, but games like MechWarrior 5 and RDR got smoother with MW5 allowing me to zoom without dropping into the teens for FPS. 
Even old demanding titles like STALKER Call of Pripyat and the full mods derived from it run considerably smoother. 
Overall, 5-15% faster in what I did bench: 3dm fire strike, Stalker CoP, Metro: Exodus, and RDR2.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 19, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Truth.
> 
> 
> I _knew_ there was some semi-obscure advantage Cezanne had over Vermeer, but could not remember/find it for the life of me.


If you run the actual APU/IGP, you can throw some DDR4 4000 (and higher) in there and get some good performance out of it



mechtech said:


> Thanks for posting that, it reminded me of the 3300x review, the 1700 cpu was on that, not the same test beds, but kind of gives a comparison to the 1700.  However I game at 1440p and 2160p so actual differences at that resolution are negligible.  https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-3-3300x/17.html
> 
> 
> View attachment 251502
> ...



If you know your target FPS, you can get a CPU to match that. There truly is a threshold above which it makes no sense to get a faster CPU, as a gamer.

The biggest win for this CPU (and the cezanne based 5500) is that they're cheap and in stock everywhere - no signs of shortages or price hiking.



For $10 less you can get a B450 board, but for the performance you get out of this hardware, it's absurd







This might be an Au issue, but they dont sell 8GB DDR5 sticks - so and avoiding the nastiest chipset available (H610) for an entire $10 savings, leaves you with this:





50% greater cost for the same performance. Ouch.
(And it's still $600 vs $750 if you do 32GB for AMD)

And then of course comes the questions about Can B660 even deliver the same performance for the intel CPU, or will it throttle?
At least both come with a stock cooler.


----------



## Gica (Jun 19, 2022)

Mussels said:


> If you run the actual APU/IGP, you can throw some DDR4 4000 (and higher) in there and get some good performance out of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice comparison, to the liking of AMD fans. 

For Intel: i5-12500 + mobo = 1530.99 RON = 325.40 USD


----------



## RedBear (Jun 19, 2022)

Mussels said:


> This might be an Au issue, but they dont sell 8GB DDR5 sticks - so and avoiding the nastiest chipset available (H610) for an entire $10 savings, leaves you with this:


But why would you want to pick DDR5 in the first place? It doesn't make much sense for a budget build, just pick a DDR4 compatible motherboard and your Alder Lake build will get much more competitive. And I doubt that _any_ B660 would throttle a 12400F, Techspot did a VRM comparison and even the 12600K can be maxed in all the motherboards that they've tried; the problem is the kind of upgrade path that you're left with if you pick a cheaper B660 mobo with weaker VRMs, especially considering the arrival of Raptor Lake, but on the other hand I wonder how many budget builders will actually update, considering how Intel limits its motherboards at two CPU generations at best.


----------



## thegnome (Jun 19, 2022)

Might be the better option compared to the 12400f given the much cheaper mobo pricing, but it really depends on country and bias since price/performance and performance is basically equal.


----------



## tussinman (Jun 19, 2022)

Mussels said:


> If you run the actual APU/IGP, you can throw some DDR4 4000 (and higher) in there and get some good performance out of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you have DDR5 ram on a DDR4 motherboard ? (B660M Gaming D4 doesn't support DDR5, the D4 literally stands for DDR4) 

Actually put the correct ram in the shopping card and it's now $499 vs $523

The $523 intel is actually the better deal. For only $24 more dollars you get future support for 13th gen chips, onboard wifi, USB C front panel header, and NVME heatsink.


Mussels said:


> And then of course comes the questions about Can B660 even deliver the same performance for the intel CPU, or will it throttle?


Almost all of the cases of throttling are the lowend B660s on 12700 or higher with power limits off. Obviously not an issue with the 12400



RedBear said:


> But why would you want to pick DDR5 in the first place? It doesn't make much sense for a budget build, just pick a DDR4 compatible motherboard and your Alder Lake build will get much more competitive. And I doubt that _any_ B660 would throttle a 12400F, Techspot did a VRM comparison and even the 12600K can be maxed in all the motherboards that they've tried


He already picked a DDR4 motherboard but still choose to throw non-compatable DDR5 in the cart to inflate the price which is a weak move (I would expect better from a techpowerup staff member to be honest)


----------



## progste (Jun 19, 2022)

If you're going for a budget build and you find it for a good price it's definitely a good choice, especially since it includes a cooler unlike the 5600x.
That way you can blow the rest of your budget on a midrange GPU  



> For only $24 more dollars you get future support for 13th gen chips


didn't you get the news? Intel is already changing sockets again, so much for future proof.


----------



## Gica (Jun 19, 2022)

12400, 12500 and 12600 have PL2 limited to 117W. No problem for any motherboard. 
If you choose the K, or  i7 / i9 variant, you have to invest in a motherboard and it is also valid for AMD.



progste said:


> didn't you get the news? Intel is already changing sockets again, so much for future proof.


In 2022, socket 1700 accepts another generation (13th), but AM4 is end of life, it doesn't receive anything anymore.


----------



## tussinman (Jun 20, 2022)

progste said:


> didn't you get the news? Intel is already changing sockets again, so much for future proof.


B550 doesn't support any more chips while the B660 supports one more generation. Not seeing the confusion ? (one option is obviously more future proof then the other which is why it was listed as a positive).


----------



## Readlight (Jun 20, 2022)

The motherboard and ram cost more double.
Poor farm peasant will not buy this.


----------



## laszlo (Jun 20, 2022)

Mussels said:


> We're in a good era for cheap CPU's for gaming.


unfortunately we're not in a good era for gaming as cpu is not enough...a few years back a good gaming cpu cost was similar to a good gpu.. now the ratio is 5 to 1 at least...


----------



## Taraquin (Jun 20, 2022)

mechtech said:


> @W1zzard   Need a 1700 in that review to compare to.  With the 1207 bios should be able to drop it right into your test platform
> 
> Edit - waiting for that 5500 review as its $170 CAD. It’ll probably be the budget perf/$ goto chip.


Not so sure. The 5600 outperforms the 5600G by over 12% (since it`s 2.5% slower than 5600X). The 5500 is a slightly slower 5600G and it doesn`t have PCIe 4.0 so for budget builds with 3050 or 6600 it`s a poor choice.





5600 is a good chip, but where I live it costs only 20usd below 5600X and performs 2-3% worse. If the perice difference had been greater it would be more of a bang for bucks champ.


----------



## mb194dc (Jun 20, 2022)

Hmm, can I finally be bothered to upgrade my gen 1 1600... Seems pointless still given screen is only 60hz and easily hit that in everything anyway. Guess I probably will when AM4 chips start going dirt cheap when next gen is established.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Jun 20, 2022)

Ah yes, the upgrade that will finally bring early Am4 adopters to the level (or slightly above) that was already achievable in 2017 with 8700k (admittedly delidded, properly OCed and with good ram, but still...)  



tussinman said:


> He already picked a DDR4 motherboard but still choose to throw non-compatable DDR5 in the cart to inflate the price which is a weak move (I would expect better from a techpowerup staff member to be honest)


Couldn't agree more - that's a total fanboy move that should not happen!


----------



## FreezingPC (Jun 20, 2022)

HenrySomeone said:


> Ah yes, the upgrade that will finally bring early Am4 adopters to the level (or slightly above) that was already achievable in 2017 with 8700k (admittedly delidded, properly OCed and with good ram, but still...)



True, the 8700k brings the heat and we needed to wait a couple of years to see another CPU doing the same thing without OC.
Bringing the bad news and believing the CPU tests made by this website (not gaming), to find 5600x levels of performance in 2017, you will need to pay for a Skylake X CPU (or what ever name they gave to that thing...).

Like always, it depends...


And yes, some people will argue about money, time, cooling requirements, power consumption, etc?... but i leave that to them...



Mussels said:


> If you run the actual APU/IGP, you can throw some DDR4 4000 (and higher) in there and get some good performance out of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TF?
Why DDR5 when you have a DDR4 compatible mobo?
Not like it would even be worth it on a high-end build....so why even use it on a budget ?
Why would this mobo even throttle a i5-12400f ?


This all comment is sketchy m8...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2022)

Gica said:


> Nice comparison, to the liking of AMD fans.
> 
> For Intel: i5-12500 + mobo = 1530.99 RON = 325.40 USD


australian prices.

You can go to pccasegear.com.au and confirm what i posted is 100% correct and something i keep bringing up - these prices vary wildly by region, and it's why people can never agree on cost-effectiveness of these parts.

Yeah sure the intel CPU's are $10 cheaper, yay... but if the mobos are $100 more (or $150 more without any risk of VRM throttling) and usually require way better cooling?

You'll notice i was completely fair and picked a competing intel CPU that not only doesnt require that extra cost, but comes with a stock cooler. If you're gunna pull the fanboy card, try a little harder.



FreezingPC said:


> True, the 8700k brings the heat and we needed to wait a couple of years to see another CPU doing the same thing without OC.
> Bringing the bad news and believing the CPU tests made by this website (not gaming), to find 5600x levels of performance in 2017, you will need to pay for a Skylake X CPU (or what ever name they gave to that thing...).
> 
> Like always, it depends...
> ...


Have you not seen all the reports and complaints of boards throttling intel CPU's in the last ~3 years?
If they follow intels guidelines, they dont match review performances. If they unlock the TDP, they thermal throttle.
This isn't a one off, random complaint - it's a serious issue where if you dont buy high end boards and cooling you simply dont get the 'review experience'

And... because DDR4 boards do in fact slow down these CPU's? If you're throwing away that performance that just makes the AMD system look better...


----------



## tussinman (Jun 21, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Yeah sure the intel CPU's are $10 cheaper, yay... but if the mobos are $100 more (or $150 more without any risk of VRM throttling) and usually require way better cooling?


The motherboard you listed was $54 more dollars but the CPU was $30 cheaper so only a difference of 24 dollars between your 2 builds.

Not only is that not "$100-150 more" but the intel motherboard you listed actually has more features (future support for 13th gen, nvme heatsink, onboard wifi, and front usb C header). For only 24 extra bucks that's actually a good trade-off 


Mussels said:


> Have you not seen all the reports and complaints of boards throttling intel CPU's in the last ~3 years?
> If they follow intels guidelines, they dont match review performances. If they unlock the TDP, they thermal throttle.


Like we've already said not an issue with the CPU YOU provided. If you had thrown a 12700 in there and said you want power limits off ? Obviously that would of been an issue but you didn't mention it because that's an unrealistic goal for a budget build.



Mussels said:


> And... because DDR4 boards do in fact slow down these CPU's? If you're throwing away that performance that just makes the AMD system look better...


Then why did you list a DDR4 lga1700 motherboard ?

I don't understand your logic. You list DDR5 to purposely inflate the price even though you listed a DDR4 board and now your complaining about "slowing down the cpus with DDR4" ? (then why did you list a DDR4 motherboard if it's slowing it down ?).

Not only that "throwing away performance" is a weird statement to make when DDR5 having such a little improvement over DDR4 in gaming was arguably the biggest criticisms of Alderlake........

Weird to see a staff member talking literal circles, very strange (are we being trolled ?)


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2022)

tussinman said:


> The motherboard you listed was $54 more dollars but the CPU was $30 cheaper so only a difference of 24 dollars between your 2 builds.
> 
> Not only is that not "$100-150 more" but the intel motherboard you listed actually has more features (future support for 13th gen, nvme heatsink, onboard wifi, and front usb C header). For only 24 extra bucks that's actually a good trade-off
> 
> ...


Did i put a DDR4 board with DDR5 ram?

In that case, i screwed up. That's a genuine mistake - i simply went for the cheapest board without the garbage entry level chipset.


----------



## FreezingPC (Jun 21, 2022)

Mussels said:


> And... because DDR4 boards do in fact slow down these CPU's? If you're throwing away that performance that just makes the AMD system look better...



Yes, it will in fact be slower with ddr4...
...by 2% in gaming at 1080p with a RTX 3080...
It's called "margin of error" and like said on past conversations, with slower GPUs and/or higher resolutions, margins will close in, making it pretty must a joke of a difference... (like it wasn't already by default...)

And judging by the results, the 2x+more expensive 4800MHz cl40 kit isn't even better than a 3200MHz CL14-3600MHz cl16 kit... (europe price)
At this point, most people can throw there money at the nearest river and it will have the same usefulness really...

+ the 20$~ more expensive INTEL build can be justified by people that need features like the onboard wifi, front usb C, etc... in the end, they still keep a comparable CPU to the 5600/5600x...


There is enough arguments for the 5600/5600x, it is pretty must pointless to artificially inflate it with "AMD fanboys" like arguments...


----------



## progste (Jun 21, 2022)

From what I've seen DDR4 3600MHz CL16 is even faster than DDR5 in some games, I don't see any reason to even consider DDR5 on current platforms.
The 12400F and 5600 are both 190€ on amazon right now and AMD motherboards are slightly cheaper at the same feature level, I would say it's easy to go with either depending on your preference.
DDR4 is also at the cheapest it's ever been and the same for SSDs.
The only issue right now is having to pay 300+ for a mid-low tier GPU.

There is also the upgrade aspect, if you're on a 1st or 2nd gen Ryzen you could almost double your CPU gaming performance for 190€ without changing anything else in your system.


----------



## Gica (Jun 21, 2022)

Mussels said:


> australian prices.
> 
> You can go to pccasegear.com.au and confirm what i posted is 100% correct and something i keep bringing up - these prices vary wildly by region, and it's why people can never agree on cost-effectiveness of these parts.
> 
> ...


I can't beat you when drawing cards.  For example, why is the Gigabyte DS3H series ok only at AMD ????

Romanian prices.
Cooler included but not used. I have an LGA1700 compatible cooler but the sole used is a 10 year old one. You need a minimum of mechanical knowledge to modify an old cooler to be compatible with the 1700.


----------



## olymind1 (Jun 22, 2022)

In my country:
GIGABYTE B450M DS3H - 60€
GIGABYTE B550M DS3H - 90€
GIGABYTE B660M DS3H - 115€

If budget really is an issue than B450M isn't that bad, though nowdays i would rather buy PCI-E 4.0 ready motherboards. With the B660M i'd only use the 12400 or 12500 maximum anyway, the B550M probably can feed the 5700X, though that is not as budget friendly as the 5600 which i'd go with if i'd buy into B550 setup. 

For new system i'd probably go with Intel, because it is unlikely that i'd upgrade 12400-500 with much more expensive processor later on. 

From budget buyers perspective 8 core cpus are just way more expensive than what they can provide compared to cheaper 6 core ones. Now just waiting for my 5600 to arrive


----------



## HenrySomeone (Jun 22, 2022)

I agree, going for a B450 in a new system right now makes very little sense, except maybe in ultra-budget builds, but then no AMD cpu can match the budget value of 12100f. The lowest you want to go for is 3600 and that easily equalizes the platform cost and b660 is simply better and more modern. It will get even better in a month or so, when MSI's new b660 Mortar motherboard arrives that will support BCLK overclocking. Results with both i3s and i5s are simply staggering, pretty much matching the i7 in many cases:


----------



## Gica (Jun 23, 2022)

olymind1 said:


> In my country:
> GIGABYTE B450M DS3H - 60€
> *GIGABYTE B550M DS3H - 90€*
> *GIGABYTE B660M DS3H - 115€*
> ...


AMD B550:
No nvme thermal guard included.
Only one nvme support pcie 4.0
5+3 phases (intel: 6+2+1)
Lan: 1 Gbps versus 2.5 Gbps 

And big, very big difference:
B550:
1x DVI out, max 1080p@60fps
1x HDMI, max 4k@60 fps

B650:
2 x DP 1.2
1 x HDMI 2.1
1 x D-Sub


----------



## ratirt (Jun 23, 2022)

HenrySomeone said:


> I agree, going for a B450 in a new system right now makes very little sense, except maybe in ultra-budget builds, but then no AMD cpu can match the budget value of 12100f. The lowest you want to go for is 3600 and that easily equalizes the platform cost and b660 is simply better and more modern. It will get even better in a month or so, when MSI's new b660 Mortar motherboard arrives that will support BCLK overclocking. Results with both i3s and i5s are simply staggering, pretty much matching the i7 in many cases:
> View attachment 251932






So that you know, what you are up against in terms of cooling which may be important. 
What you also failed to mention is, Der8auer who discovered it used a $1k board ROG MAXIMUS Z690 APEX.
You can do it with cheaper boards Asus ROG Strix B660-G Gaming WiFi and B660-F Gaming WiFi but these are DDR5 only.
Yes, there is supposedly be a MAG B660M Mortar Max WiFi DDR4 board that will allow the BCLK OC but we don't know how good it will be and if the graph you have put in place will actually be accurate. We don't know by how much you will be able to push those clocks and what's the price for the board and if the power necessary to sustain this OC wont trip the board. 
Hint. 
The MSI B660M Mortar DDR4 costs $180 in Norway


----------



## HenrySomeone (Jun 23, 2022)

I love it when hardcore AMD fans like you get salty like this...


----------



## Gica (Jun 23, 2022)

12600 cpu-z benchmark: max 86.4 W CPU
12500 cpu-z benchmark: max 60.7 W CPU
12500 encode (h.265, only CPU): max 81W CPU (*max 145W wattmeter*)

Note: 
This system is not set for heavy tasks, such as encodings, only for office, light games, multimedia (movies, youtube, netflix, tiktoc, etc.). For this type of activity I use 11600K and the splendid RTX 3070Ti, higher consumption but phenomenal renderings.
Only two of the five fans work, set at low speed, 500-800 rpm.
Outdoor temperature: 28 degrees.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 26, 2022)

Gica said:


> AMD B550:
> No nvme thermal guard included.
> Only one nvme support pcie 4.0
> 5+3 phases (intel: 6+2+1)
> ...


1. AMD boards dont need large VRMs because they arent running 250W CPUs
2. the onboard graphics is irrelevant as none of the gaming CPU's have an IGP.


----------



## Gica (Jun 26, 2022)

1. Correct, but i7 / i9 or r7 / r9 with a weak motherboard ...
For the i5 / r5 or lower, the Intel DS3H is cheaper than the AMD for the reasons listed.
2. For many it is very relevant. If you do not play (or play antiques), you are exempt from the cost of a video card. From the intel 7th to 12th series, the igp offers decoding / encoding at the level of the latest nVidia generations. Now the prices have calmed down, but a few months ago the cheapest video card to offer this support cost at least $ 400.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 27, 2022)

Gica said:


> 1. Correct, but i7 / i9 or r7 / r9 with a weak motherboard ...
> For the i5 / r5 or lower, the Intel DS3H is cheaper than the AMD for the reasons listed.
> 2. For many it is very relevant. If you do not play (or play antiques), you are exempt from the cost of a video card. From the intel 7th to 12th series, the igp offers decoding / encoding at the level of the latest nVidia generations. Now the prices have calmed down, but a few months ago the cheapest video card to offer this support cost at least $ 400.


1. A ryzen 5900x is perfectly fine on a weak motherboard, since its a 105W CPU with 142W PPT max.
Anything can handle them at stock speeds. The issues with overheating VRM's at stock speeds is an intel only issue.
5800x, 5900x and 5950x all have the same power limits.

From the 5950x and 12900k reviews respectively.







2. 
Neither AMD nor intel have onboard graphics in their most popular CPUs these days.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jun 27, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Neither AMD nor *intel *have onboard graphics in their most popular CPUs these days.



Can you back up this claim, particularly in regard to Intel?  Or do you mean in the DIY/enthusiast space?  In that case, it's plausible for AMD.


----------



## HenrySomeone (Jun 27, 2022)

Mussels said:


> 1. A ryzen 5900x is perfectly fine on a weak motherboard, since its a 105W CPU with 142W PPT max.
> Anything can handle them at stock speeds. The issues with overheating VRM's at stock speeds is an intel only issue.
> 5800x, 5900x and 5950x all have the same power limits.


Whichever motherboard (or similar enough, since there are different sockets obviously) 5900x will work on fine, 12700(f) will as well, since it's using just as much power while offering the same multi-threaded performance and a class higher one everywhere else *and *is right now over $100 cheaper (newegg pricing) to boot! Once again things are not looking all that great for AMD...










12700f | Newegg.com
5900x | Newegg.com


----------



## FreezingPC (Jun 27, 2022)

Mussels said:


> 1. A ryzen 5900x is perfectly fine on a weak motherboard, ...
> Anything can handle them at stock speeds.



Anything can handle a 3900x/3950x, if you accept the high temps, of course...





_Some_ B550 aren't far from this results either and the honorable mention goes to the X570.



Mussels said:


> 2.Neither AMD nor intel have onboard graphics in their most popular CPUs these days.



Just to avoid this situation and even if it isn't unlikely do you have a source ?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2022)

FreezingPC said:


> Anything can handle a 3900x/3950x, if you accept the high temps, of course...
> 
> View attachment 252618
> 
> ...


3950x? You mean the older generation, slower hotter chips?
That's really, really irrelevant.

Love that you linked a meme and not the video your screenshots from - the lack of any information like i dunno, if thats STOCK, PBO OR OVERCLOCKED.
Slightly f*cking relevant.


----------



## FreezingPC (Jun 28, 2022)

Mussels said:


> 3950x? You mean the older generation, slower hotter chips?
> That's really, really irrelevant.



If a mobo can run (with hot VRMs or not) a 5950x, then the conclusion is pretty much the same with the 3950x, after all, it runs at 0.11v~ more, with 12w of power consumption difference, makes your VRMs 4°c hotter, etc etc... (> hardware unboxed - review 5950x)
Which is a small (but welcome) difference.
Seems pretty obvious, for tons of other people on the internet, except you, care to do a little explanation?





Mussels said:


> Love that you linked a meme and not the video your screenshots from



You are quoted twice, so there is no mixing between the first and the second half of the comment, but you have done it... for some wierd reason??? (people will be people, i guess..), besides that, do you have a source for that claim?

(for the video you have it here by the way.)


----------



## progste (Jun 28, 2022)

FreezingPC said:


> If a mobo can run (with hot VRMs or not) a 5950x, then the conclusion is pretty much the same with the 3950x, after all, he is only 6°c hotter, runs at 0.11v~ more and makes your VRMs 4°c hotter, etc... (> hardware unboxed - review 5950x - "Operating Temperature" section)
> Which is a small (but welcome) difference.
> Seems pretty obvious, for tons of other people on the internet, except you, but im curious, care to do a little explanation?


I don't see the relevance of bringing up a 3950x in this discussion honestly.


----------



## FreezingPC (Jun 28, 2022)

progste said:


> I don't see the relevance of bringing up a 3950x in this discussion honestly.


Care to explain ?


----------



## progste (Jun 28, 2022)

FreezingPC said:


> Care to explain ?


in a discussion about price/performance for a current platform and the latest midrange parts there is no point in bringing up a top range model from the previous generation.


----------



## FreezingPC (Jun 28, 2022)

progste said:


> in a discussion about price/performance for a current platform and the latest midrange parts there is no point in bringing up a top range model from the previous generation.


Okey,i see what you mean.


----------



## simlife (Jul 11, 2022)

can we ALL notice that his 2022 review test games from 2018 even ealiar.. so a 5 year game is on a 2014 2016 cpu..?(aka 2-6 year devlopment)??


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 11, 2022)

simlife said:


> can we ALL notice that his 2022 review test games from 2018 even ealiar.. so a 5 year game is on a 2014 2016 cpu..?(aka 2-6 year devlopment)??


I think we all know, isn't it interesting data? CSGO was released in 2012 btw

I'll start retesting everything in preparation for Zen 4 and Raptor Lake soon. New games, new apps, new everything. Will take me about 2-3 weeks of non-stop work. What games would you like to see? 10 games max


----------



## Mussels (Jul 11, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> I think we all know, isn't it interesting data? CSGO was released in 2012 btw
> 
> I'll start retesting everything in preparation for Zen 4 and Raptor Lake soon. New games, new apps, new everything. Will take me about 2-3 weeks of non-stop work. What games would you like to see? 10 games max


We seriously do need one older game to represent DX9 titles, but not something that every single hardware combo just maxes out at the same FPS levels

Deep Rock Galactic might be a good one as the games had major graphics overhauls adding in DX12, Nvidia reflex, DLAA,DLSS and FSR

And it's fun as all hell with a cult following, while simultaneously running amazing on low end hardware with maxed out settings making my rig sad at 4K


----------



## progste (Jul 11, 2022)

I feel like nothing particularly interesting as benchmark has come out in the last 2 years...
Elden Ring is capped at 60 and cyberpunk is a buggy mess...
Maybe I've just become disinterested in most AAA games, I especially could not care lass about the usual yearly sequels by Ubisoft, EA or Activision.
I guess there is the FF7 remake, I have no idea how useful it oculd be as benchmark.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 11, 2022)

progste said:


> Elden Ring is capped at 60


I will definitely include Elden Ring with uncapped FPS in next round, but yeah, I feel like you.. that's like the only interesting game in 2022 so far, except for God of War, which is technically not new


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jul 11, 2022)

Mussels said:


> We seriously do need one older game to represent DX9 titles, but not something that every single hardware combo just maxes out at the same FPS levels
> 
> Deep Rock Galactic might be a good one as the games had major graphics overhauls adding in DX12, Nvidia reflex, DLAA,DLSS and FSR
> 
> And it's fun as all hell with a cult following, while simultaneously running amazing on low end hardware with maxed out settings making my rig sad at 4K



Repeatability might be an issue with DRG since levels are procedurally generated, and there's no canned or mod benchmark tool that I can find.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 12, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Repeatability might be an issue with DRG since levels are procedurally generated, and there's no canned or mod benchmark tool that I can find.


There is the tutorial levels and the main ship itself, but yeah - that's something i figured i'd leave to w1zz

hell i'll email the devs and ask for a benchmark mode, they're receptive to requests for a lot of stuff


----------



## Gouca (Aug 9, 2022)

Would have been lovely if the older generations referenced in the title were actually included in the review for comparison. Luckily they are included in the original 5600X review.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2022)

Gouca said:


> Would have been lovely if the older generations referenced in the title were actually included in the review for comparison. Luckily they are included in the original 5600X review.


That's a good point - i wonder if the testing methodology changed since then making them unusable directly


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Sep 17, 2022)

Would the 5600 be a worthwhile upgrade for me, coming from a 3600? Also, is 3200Mhz speed ram sufficient? Asking before I pull the trigger on buying the 5600


----------



## Mussels (Sep 18, 2022)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Would the 5600 be a worthwhile upgrade for me, coming from a 3600? Also, is 3200Mhz speed ram sufficient? Asking before I pull the trigger on buying the 5600


Yes and yes

theyre a good 20% faster single threaded in just about everything, in some cases even higher. Even on my GTX1080 i saw good FPS gains.

3200 is perfectly fine, depending on your RAM you may find that you can either tighten timings or raise the MHz value - i've only ever had stuff that would crash if timings were tightened, but happily went up 200-400MHz
(As long as i stuck with even timings, like my current 18-22-22-42 working at 3900, but it wont run CL17 at 3600)

I've found that faster system RAM helps the faster the GPU VRAM, so with a 1660 i doubt you'll have any potential performance loss from "just" 3200


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Sep 18, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Yes and yes
> 
> theyre a good 20% faster single threaded in just about everything, in some cases even higher. Even on my GTX1080 i saw good FPS gains.
> 
> ...



How about with a 6650XT? I ask because I'm really considering upgrading my GPU as well now that card prices are plummeting.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 18, 2022)

Gmr_Chick said:


> How about with a 6650XT? I ask because I'm really considering upgrading my GPU as well now that card prices are plummeting.


You'd barely notice with a 3090 unless you're at 360Hz


----------



## Footman (Nov 9, 2022)

Finally pulled the trigger on this cpu at $119 at Newegg today. Both my son and myself have AM4 platforms. I have a 5600X and 6700XT, he has an older 2600 and 5700XT. I thought I would spring for the 5800X3D or 5800X and give him my 5600X, but I just decided to keep my 5600X as it performs well at 1440P with my 6700XT and spend less on 5600. Money saved may go towards upgrading his 5700XT to 6700XT as he games at 1080P.

Ridiculous deal at Newegg right now. Even got a free copy of Uncharted.....


----------

